# Puppy Neck Size?



## Ruin

In anticipation and excitement of getting my V boy in a month a buddy of mine has offered to make a collar for me. He does this for hobby and knows of my love affair with multicam camouflage. He has the sizes for an adult V but wants to make one that is adjustable for my puppy until he fits in it.

What neck sizes do you all see from 8 week to 6 months or so?


On top of that, I might offer him beer or labor in exchange for a harness as well. How about chest sizes too? He can make it adjustable with room to grow so I'm just looking for numbers.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## threefsh

The exact size depends on how big your baby will be, but something 14 - 16 inches will last you a while. Riley is 15 weeks on Monday & we only have one notch left before her puppy collar is too small. I think her collar is around 14 inches long. The key is to make sure it has plenty of notches! 

As far as the harness goes, Ri started out in a 13 - 23 inch girth adjustable. It is highly adjustable, so she still fits it perfectly. 

I hope that helps.


----------



## redrover

The first collar Jasper had was an adjustable one, which adjusted to fit a range of 10-14". His neck was probably somewhere around 11 to 12-ish inches when he came home. This lasted until he was about 8 or 9 months, then I had to buy a new one. I got him a nicer buckle collar, sized for a 14-18" neck. It was a little too big--I have to buckle it on the smallest notch--but he's subsequently grown into it a little better. If you were able to have your friend make the collar so that it can adjust anywhere between 12 and 16", you'd probably end up being ok. 

Recommendation! If it's going to be a buckle-type collar, see if your friend can add something to help keep that extra flap of the collar down (like a belt loop kind of deal). Since Jasper's on the shortest notch, he has all that extra collar to deal with. The D-ring is situated close to the buckle, so I've had to wrap a hair elastic around the collar to keep the extra from flopping around everywhere. If it's a sliding adjustable one, you won't have these problems.


----------



## Ruin

Thanks! We're working on it now. Once I get them in and on the pup you'll all see.


----------



## R E McCraith

have him add a split ring this keeps the dog safe if he hangs up collar rolls over


----------

